# My 21-year old niece still plans to go to Tokyo on vacation in two weeks...



## ada903 (Mar 20, 2011)

The whole family is upset, my 21-year old niece had planned a leisure trip to Tokyo starting at the end of March, and she still plans to go... it's mostly her boyfriend, she will follow him anywhere, and he is brainless in my opinion.  What could I possibly tell her to convince her to postpone this trip without hurting her feelings?  How much danger are they exposing themselves to?  I know Tokyo is only partly functional, with possible food shortages, and transportation problems.. and then the danger of radiation.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, if the danger of radiation and degraded infrastructure in Japan is not enough to keep her away, I don't know what would be.  I would be uncomfortable imposing myself as a tourist on a country struggling with such a disaster.  But, hey, maybe the economy still needs tourists?   

Deb


----------



## Tia (Mar 20, 2011)

Email her news reports on the area so she knows what to expect?  Might be enough to give her second thoughts


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 20, 2011)

I know nothing about the situation in Tokyo. 

I do know that iodine is instrumental in HELPING to prevent radioactive iodine from destroying the thyroid. A big circle of Betadine on her stomach will HELP to lessen the risk. It does not protect anyone from radiation in other parts of their bodies (contrary to some advertising).

http://www.bt.cdc.gov/radiation/ki.asp
http://www.fema.gov/areyouready/nuclear_power_plants.shtm

I believe that it is extremely SELFISH to go forward with a trip to Japan at this time. Their resources are extremely limited and they need to be able to focus on the people that are there. What type of welcome do they think that they will get when a nation has been traumatized like this. 

I liken it to a tourist wanting to go to the World Trade Center when they were still attempting to recover survivors - they will just be in the way and unwelcome. This disaster is thousands of times more devastating than 911 instead of a 2 city block area, the devastation is many square miles. It has impacted more systems (medical care, emergency responses, transportation, manufacturing, infrastructure). 

elaine


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 20, 2011)

Much can change in two weeks. It has only been a little over a week since the disaster. I think that with judicious planning one could see a very advanced culture dealing with serious adversity. This would give these people some insights that they couldn't get any other way. I'd say to go for it- carefully, and keep options open. Tokyo is quite a safe distance from the nuclear portion of the disaster- about 3 times the distance even the U.S. has deemed safe, and 10X the distance the Japanese have called an exclusionary zone.

OTOH, I'd want to be holding cancelleable/changeable tickets. Perhaps Korea, China, or Singapore might be an acceptable substitute for the young people to experience?

I have taken some relatively soon post-disaster trips and had local people thank me for coming and seeing/helping things get back to 'normal'.

OP makes it sound like at least one party might not have great judgment. I sincerely hope s/he shows some maturity in thinking this through.

Here's an article on Japan tourism posted today: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42154541/ns/travel-news/

Jim Ricks


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 20, 2011)

http://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/content.../2011-earthquake-tsunami-radiation-japan.aspx

Additional travel advisory - this one from the Center for Disease Control rather than the state department.

My husband and both of his children love japan. Ian has been there many times. He has shared his love of Japan with both of his children who both have learned to speak Japanese. They can read in Japanese as well.

Do either of these young people have any rudimentary knowledge of Japanese? Will they be able to read warning signs? 

In the best of times, Tokyo is difficult to navigate because they do not use addresses the same way that Americans and Europeans do. Instead, directions are given in relative terms - e.g. the hotel northeast of the original post office.


----------



## Maverick1963 (Mar 20, 2011)

ada903, I understand your concerns.  If the same thing was happening in a US city, I would ask my son to wait and see.  In order to have discussion with your niece, maybe you need to have objective views on what is going on.  Here is a good summary of the situation that would give a perspective for visitors to Japan.
http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.asp?NewsID=37816&Cr=japan&Cr1=

If I was in your position, I would ask your niece if the trip objective makes sense.  If it is just for fun, there should be better time.  There is no blackout in Tokyo metropolitan areas where there are government offices.  But because of the electric power shortage, as of now, trains are running with 50-80% capacity, depending on lines and time.  Many stores close earlier than usual.  While there are some inconveniences in our daily life, Tokyo is reasonably functioning.  I would be surprised if there is food shortages.  Of course, we have concerns, but we are not seeing any immediate danger of radiation here.

If your niece and her boy friend want just to see what is going on here after the earthquake, I never know if that's a really good reason to take the trip.  Personally I want them to choose a different destination because they would not be able to enjoy visit to Tokyo fully.   It is not that risky or danger like you think.  But clearly timing is not good for a "leisure" trip.


----------



## siesta (Mar 20, 2011)

"Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe." - Albert Einstein

Just be glad she's your niece and not your daughter. I'm not one to avoid travel because of safety concerns, I can take care of myself quite well.  But why would anyone want to go somewhere that just saw one of the worst disasters in their recorded history? Unless she is going to help with the clean-up efforts.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 20, 2011)

maverick - I am so glad that you responded to this thread. I read your very touching thread. I hope that you, your family and your countrymen recover quickly. I pray that they are able to stop any further nuclear damage. I hope those people that are trapped in rubble are discovered and saved. 

I read this morning of a teenage boy digging his way out of the collapsed home of his grandmother. He was able to get help so that his grandmother was saved as well. Nine days that the two of them were trapped.

I do not know why the idea of tourists going to Japan at this time upsets me, but it does. It upsets me the same way that people rubber-necking to see a serious accident upsets me. It just seems like adding to an already overburdened country.

elaine


----------



## ada903 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for all the links and feedback, I will email her the links and my thoughts, without trying to impose myself!


----------



## Kal (Mar 20, 2011)

ada903 said:


> ...without trying to impose myself!


 
You need to IMPOSE YOURSELF.  What about her parents?  There needs to be at least one adult in this process.  Maybe recheck that crystal ball to verify that nothing will get worse.

Maybe get Forrest Gump involved...."stupid is as stupid does".


----------



## ada903 (Mar 20, 2011)

It's hard with teenagers.  They hate you forever after, and when you are not their parent but just an aunt, they think you have no business to butt in... Her parents are too soft.



Kal said:


> You need to IMPOSE YOURSELF.  What about her parents?  There needs to be at least one adult in this process.  Maybe recheck that crystal ball to verify that nothing will get worse.
> 
> Maybe get Forrest Gump involved...."stupid is as stupid does".


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 20, 2011)

Does she eat organic? Does she worry about her diet? Does she engage in recreational drugs? Is she an IV drug abuser? Causal, unprotected sex with strangers? Most likely _NOT_. Her respond would be "No, only fools do that!"

By going into a risky place with radiation contamination of air, water and food where exposure is measured in lifetime levels gained in hours, *she is needlessly risking her health and her offspring's health for a pleasure trip.* 

I truly feel sorry for the Japanese victims who were just going about they daily routine of life who are suffering or who died. What future medical issues surface is unfortunate; same as when 9/11 happened, thousands contracted illnesses due to rescue and recovery operations.  No one knew the effects of the destruction of those buildings in NYC - now we do. *Radiation illness is a known life-changing illness; avoidance is best as there are no do-overs or a magic pill.*


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 20, 2011)

Kal said:


> You need to IMPOSE YOURSELF.  What about her parents?  There needs to be at least one adult in this process.  Maybe recheck that crystal ball to verify that nothing will get worse.
> 
> Maybe get Forrest Gump involved...."stupid is as stupid does".



Sometimes giving advice to this age group is like teaching a pig to sing- wastes your time and irritates the pig. You can only advise and guide, even her parents have no legal right to control her behavior. What I find upsetting is that she would follow the boyfriend anywhere! This comes under the old saying "would you jump off a bridge..." 

I hope she does change her mind. Exposing herself to the medical and social risks is not worth it. Also, sightseeing in a country that has had such tragedy is just voyeuristic. Wait a year and then do it when the country could benefit fromt he tourist dollars.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 20, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Sometimes giving advice to this age group is like teaching a pig to sing- wastes your time and irritates the pig. You can only advise and guide, even her parents have no legal right to control her behavior. What I find upsetting is that she would follow the boyfriend anywhere! This comes under the old saying "would you jump off a bridge..."
> 
> I hope she does change her mind. Exposing herself to the medical and social risks is not worth it. Also, sightseeing in a country that has had such tragedy is just voyeuristic. Wait a year and then do it when the country could benefit fromt he tourist dollars.



This seems to me to be very sound advice wrapped up with great colloquialism of teaching a pig to sing.


----------



## funtime (Mar 20, 2011)

Most likely this trip was planned - AND DEPOSITS OR ACTUAL EXPENSES WERE PAID FOR - before the disaster.  Brainless one is thinking of all the money he has poured into the trip and Brainless two is following along.  Instead of saying don't go, inquiries of whether they could cancel if they wanted to or could convert the trip to another destination and how to go about may be more productive.  Perhaps both of them do not have the life skills to go about fighting with airlines and hotels etc.  Assistance in providing alternatives might be the way to go - and actually helping them get some of the money back.  Funtime


----------



## tiel (Mar 20, 2011)

Although there is no outright prohibition for US citizens to go to Japan right now, the latest State Dept. advice (http://www.travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_tw/tw/tw_5390.html) is as follows:

U.S. citizens should defer all travel to the evacuation zone around Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Power Plant, areas affected by the earthquake and tsunami *and tourism and non-essential travel to the rest of Japan at this time*.  

Given the problems the country is encountering now, I would guess many travel companies are allowing changes to/cancellation of plans without penalty.  We had tour arrangements for Egypt for next month, and we got all of our money back, including our deposit, when we cancelled.  Although some companies are conducting tours there, and it might be perfectly safe, we thought it was better to cancel now, and try again whenever things are more settled.

I hope your niece reconsiders and decides to wait.  If she doesn't, the very least she should do is register in the State Dept's STEP system before she goes.


----------



## Kal (Mar 20, 2011)

ricoba said:


> This seems to me to be very sound advice wrapped up with great colloquialism of teaching a pig to sing.


 
On the positive side, she will get a graduate level course in "How to be a Bonehead"


----------



## ricoba (Mar 20, 2011)

Kal said:


> On the positive side, she will get a graduate level course in "How to be a Bonehead"



I look back on my early years sometimes and think I must have taken that same course!!!


----------



## ada903 (Mar 20, 2011)

I remember being that age and doing pretty stupid stuff, so I know that preaching to this certain age group is mostly falling on deaf ears.  I also believe though that if you hear the same concern and advice from more sources, it could by force of repetition have a behavior changing effect... I can only try!


----------



## NWL (Mar 20, 2011)

I know I will get plenty of flak for this opinion, but here goes:

She's 21 years old.  She is legally an adult, and, as such, she is legally allowed to make decisions for herself.  You may not agree with her choices, and you may feel they are unwise, but she calls the shots in her life.  The more you push her to change her mind, and consequently, make her doubt her choices, the more determined she will be to ignore your warnings.

The best you can do is tell her your fears, give her the information you have acquired, and let her make her choice.  It's her life.  Allow her to live it.



ricoba said:


> I look back on my early years sometimes and think I must have taken that same course!!!



You turned out fine.     I feel this young woman gets to have the same opportunities we all had.

Cheers!


----------



## Patri (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm more concerned about her future children than your niece.


----------



## tompalm (Mar 20, 2011)

I know about 25 pilots that got jobs over there after Aloha Airlines shutdown.  Six of those guys had their families living with them over there and their kids were in school there.  Those families all came back to Hawaii and got out of Tokyo.  There is too much uncertainty and it is not a good place to be right now.  

Young people think about how great things will be and don't see the real situation.  My son always like shooting air soft guns and running around in the woods.  When he graduated from college, he tried to become an Army soldier and didn't care if he got sent to Afghanistan.  He didn't pass the medical because of childhood asthma.  Sometimes things just work out for the better.

I like the idea above about Hong Kong.  It is a fun place to go.  Also, some aggressive bargaining might have to be done with the airlines from someone that is ready to argue.  

If nothing else, go to Osaka, it is further south, but not the same as Tokyo.  Tokyo rocks for a young person, but it may not be good in two weeks.  Good luck.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/japan-509/

my concern would be flight home (and possibly local transportation)


----------



## ada903 (Mar 21, 2011)

They are actually flying to Tokyo and from there going to Osaka, and they are determined to go.  I did my best to convince her otherwise, but.. they'll be gone March 29 for 16 days.



tompalm said:


> I know about 25 pilots that got jobs over there after Aloha Airlines shutdown.  Six of those guys had their families living with them over there and their kids were in school there.  Those families all came back to Hawaii and got out of Tokyo.  There is too much uncertainty and it is not a good place to be right now.
> 
> Young people think about how great things will be and don't see the real situation.  My son always like shooting air soft guns and running around in the woods.  When he graduated from college, he tried to become an Army soldier and didn't care if he got sent to Afghanistan.  He didn't pass the medical because of childhood asthma.  Sometimes things just work out for the better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 21, 2011)

ada903 said:


> They are actually flying to Tokyo and from there going to Osaka, and they are determined to go.  I did my best to convince her otherwise, but.. they'll be gone March 29 for 16 days.



if theyre able to get around, departing from osaka and in 16 days are good things.

have they been in touch with accommodations, and been checking transportation?


----------



## radmoo (Mar 21, 2011)

My friend was booked on  Japan tour departing May 15 . Tour Operator has cancelled ALL Japan tours through September.  I agree with checking on resources before leaving home.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 21, 2011)

I will ask if she checked on internal transportation and accommodations, great suggestions!


----------



## tompalm (Mar 21, 2011)

I would not worry so much about Osaka.  It is pretty far south, but the atmosphere of all the people around that have lost  family members or someone they know, it could be sad.  It is just not a good vacation spot to be in right now.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 21, 2011)

Ada903, I am rethinking my earlier post. The U.S. Navy is now moving ships and aircraft out that are stationed South of Tokyo, and advising all personnel and families to depart. They are issuing iodine tablets to all.  They are saying to expect as much radiation in the next 24 hours as in the last week. 

Since it appears every tour operator is canceling without penalty, I think that discretion is advised, and it should not cost the young travelers anything. 

There will be a better time to see and experience Japan.

I still think Hong Kong, Singapore, Korea- even mainland China would be viable alternatives, though getting visas on short notice can be a hassle if they don't live near embassies.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Culli (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry but the only thing that comes to mind is "you can't fix stupid".

Come on really!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jimster (Mar 21, 2011)

*the bright side*

On the bright side, they won't have to worry about encountering other tourists when they are there.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 21, 2011)

send them this link

http://japan.usembassy.gov/e/acs/tacs-20110321-travel-warning.html


----------



## Patri (Mar 21, 2011)

500,000 Japanese citizens are homeless. They don't need tourists in the way right now. Truly, how callous can this couple be if they are not going over to give humanitarian aid?


----------



## radmoo (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...pacity-as-much-as-20-after-quake-tsunami.html


They absolutely should check all hotels and flight info before departing US

Probably best not to tell them to cancel but just to do their due dilligence


----------



## Tia (Mar 22, 2011)

It's more like clueless then callous :ignore: 



Patri said:


> 500,000 Japanese citizens are homeless. They don't need tourists in the way right now. Truly, how callous can this couple be if they are not going over to give humanitarian aid?


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 22, 2011)

Going to Japan right now - particularly a region as far removed as Osaka - is a far safer trip than going to many places in the world, including large parts of Africa and South Asia (and many parts of Mexico, given the drug wars). So all the talk of health risks smacks of overreaction. 

A better case would be made by calmly discussing with her the fact that this is a country in economic crisis right now, and by explaining that (a) her experience will likely be impacted in a variety of ways by this crisis; and (b) her presence may not be appreciated. How will she feel if she can't get gas for her rental car? How will she feel if she can't get a meal at any local restaurants? How will she deal if her flights are canceled at the last minute due to airline route restructuring and she's stranded in Tokyo for several extra days? What if the historic sites she wants to visit are closed? What if some of the Japanese people resent the presence of tourists at this time?

These are all real possibilities, and things that could make a very expensive trip much less enjoyable.

Now, that said, it's disappointing that people can't offer their opinion without resorting to juvenile pejoratives ("stupid" "teaching a pig to sing" "fools", etc.) I have little doubt that none of us would use these terms in a personal conversation with a person we really didn't know.

It's disappointing some folks don't recognize that a 21-year-old is an adult, although not completely surprising, given that the median age on TUG often seems 50-plus.

And Ada, if you love your niece, it would be a good idea to find something positive in her boyfriend and stop calling him brainless. She obviously sees something in him, and if you respect her, you have an obligation to respect her judgment about him. You don't have to like him. You don't have to think much of him. But I find people tend to tune out people who can't communicate respectfully, and when you're openly calling him brainless on TUG, I'd imagine your opinion is probably pretty clear to your niece, even if you avoid openly using that term around her.

In the end, these are young adults and they're free to make whatever decision they want. Calling them stupid certainly won't change their minds.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 22, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> Going to Japan right now - particularly a region as far removed as Osaka - is a far safer trip than going to many places in the world, including large parts of Africa and South Asia (and many parts of Mexico, given the drug wars). So all the talk of health risks smacks of overreaction.
> 
> A better case would be made by calmly discussing with her the fact that this is a country in economic crisis right now, and by explaining that (a) her experience will likely be impacted in a variety of ways by this crisis; and (b) her presence may not be appreciated. How will she feel if she can't get gas for her rental car? How will she feel if she can't get a meal at any local restaurants? How will she deal if her flights are canceled at the last minute due to airline route restructuring and she's stranded in Tokyo for several extra days? What if the historic sites she wants to visit are closed? What if some of the Japanese people resent the presence of tourists at this time?
> 
> ...



Well said!!!Kudos to this poster!


----------



## ada903 (Mar 22, 2011)

There is a bit more to the brainless comment other than this trip. Since she met him she quit her college, a year later she quit a good job as medical receptionist to go on a vacation, also last year in Japan, and he never held a job for more than a month either.  They live of 50k he received for being hit by a car last year, and this trip is meant to spend the last pennies of that 50k.  The whole family is upset at seeing her make awful mistake after awful mistake.  And this trip is not one of the greatest choices either.  This is a young girl who turned from your best kid into an irresponsible teenager since she met this guy - not to mention she now wears rings in he nose and those ugly black big things in the ears.  You get my drift!

The whole family is trying hard to be respectful and considerate and help integrate him / respect her choice, and it's hard when we see her kicking her opportunities in the butt and opting to do brainless - yes brainless - things like this trip.

She knows well we disagree with her choices - and of course we don't call her boyfriend brainless - but I assure you we treat both of them with respect.  I am a little offended of yout approach suggesting we call them names in their faces. That's not how loving families act.  But it's not a loving approach to support choices that are plaing wrong and can put the life and health of your family in danger.  There needs go be a healthy balance between respect and intervention when needed.


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 22, 2011)

It's her life to live, and her mistakes to make. Maybe the two of them have opted to lead a lifestyle that's more about what makes them happy and less about economic success. It's not my choice, but it's a choice some folks make.

And a ring in the nose or earrings never really hurt anyone. She's young. She's got plenty of time to make what you'd consider better choices - and she probably will. I imagine you'll marvel at how normal she is at 35. 

In my experience judging younger family members rarely changes their behavior until they're ready to change on their own, and often causes them to simply tune you out, if not worse.

You are, of course, free to call anyone you want brainless or consider anyone you want brainless. I find it mean and judgmental and contemptuous of your niece, and I imagine she would too, but you're free to do it (and I think it's somewhat worse if you say these things in public, but wouldn't say them to her face - either way, though, I'm sure the opinion behind the names comes through). I'm just saying that when we adopt that kind of attitude about a person that someone close to us considers important, such open rejection of another person's decisions usually has consequences. One of which is that our advice isn't usually taken very seriously.

And those consequences can be very long term. It would be a shame if your opinions of her choices at 21 meant that your relationship was significantly damaged by the time she's a fully formed adult (and has probably long since shed the jewelry you don't like, and maybe even the boyfriend).


----------



## ada903 (Mar 22, 2011)

This is turning into a differed conversation about how to raise your kids, which is not my topic here, so I am going to pass on future comments. I am not a libertarian when it comes to the education and role of kids, I believe a firm hand is needed and letting them roam free while kicking their education, career and health to the curve won't lead to happy adulthood in the majority of cases.  But let's not have that conversation.


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 22, 2011)

I think we'd agree on far more than we'd disagree when it comes to parenting, Ada. I'm actually a pretty strict parent. I wouldn't be happy if my daughter were going to Japan right now, but I'd recognize that ultimately I don't have the least bit of control over whether she does, just like I wouldn't have the least bit of control over who she dates.

No 21-year-old considers themselves "a kid", nor does the law.

There comes a point where every parent (or elder) has to recognize that a child has become an adult, and adults make decisions other adults disagree with. 

That's what makes us all individuals.


----------



## Kal (Mar 22, 2011)

ada903 said:


> There is a bit more to the brainless comment other than this trip. Since she met him she quit her college, a year later she quit a good job as medical receptionist to go on a vacation, also last year in Japan, and he never held a job for more than a month either. They live of 50k he received for being hit by a car last year, and this trip is meant to spend the last pennies of that 50k. The whole family is upset at seeing her make awful mistake after awful mistake. And this trip is not one of the greatest choices either. This is a young girl who turned from your best kid into an irresponsible teenager since she met this guy - not to mention she now wears rings in he nose and those ugly black big things in the ears. You get my drift!
> 
> The whole family is trying hard to be respectful and considerate and help integrate him / respect her choice, and it's hard when we see her kicking her opportunities in the butt and opting to do brainless - yes brainless - things like this trip.
> 
> She knows well we disagree with her choices - and of course we don't call her boyfriend brainless - but I assure you we treat both of them with respect. I am a little offended of yout approach suggesting we call them names in their faces. That's not how loving families act. But it's not a loving approach to support choices that are plaing wrong and can put the life and health of your family in danger. There needs go be a healthy balance between respect and intervention when needed.


 
It would appear the logical approach would be to clearly state to both of them the risks they face. Then I would tell them not to ask for any money from you to pay for unexpected costs. Yes, being an adult means they are fully responsible for any and all consequences. They can't have it both ways.

Just think, what a wonderful real world experience in them dealing with another life challenge....like the rest of us adults.


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 22, 2011)

Kal said:


> ... I would tell them not to ask for any money from you to pay for unexpected costs. Yes, being an adult means they are fully responsible for any and all consequences. They can't have it both ways.
> 
> Just think, what a wonderful real world experience in them dealing with another life challenge....like the rest of us adults.



Completely agree, Kal.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Mar 22, 2011)

NWL said:


> I know I will get plenty of flak for this opinion, but here goes:
> 
> She's 21 years old.  She is legally an adult, and, as such, she is legally allowed to make decisions for herself.  You may not agree with her choices, and you may feel they are unwise, but she calls the shots in her life.  The more you push her to change her mind, and consequently, make her doubt her choices, the more determined she will be to ignore your warnings.
> 
> The best you can do is tell her your fears, give her the information you have acquired, and let her make her choice.  It's her life.  Allow her to live it.



I agree with this approach.  We've learned that we've had to go this route with grown children of our own.  Hope all goes well.

Marty


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 22, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> Now, that said, it's disappointing that people can't offer their opinion without resorting to juvenile pejoratives ("stupid" "teaching a pig to sing" "fools", etc.) I have little doubt that none of us would use these terms in a personal conversation with a person we really didn't know.
> 
> It's disappointing some folks don't recognize that a 21-year-old is an adult, although not completely surprising, given that the median age on TUG often seems 50-plus.



 Bravo, well said!


----------



## Maverick1963 (Mar 22, 2011)

As it is possible to gather information and news regarding the earthquake and the nuclear power plants, I do not comment on that.  I have parents and a sister living in Kobe, west of Osaka and they think they are safe.  I think so, too.  There is no rolling blackout there and life is pretty normal.  So tourists should be welcome in Osaka.  There are foreign companies closed now or US army near Tokyo is sending families back home.  It's true, but that does not really reflect the reality in the Greater Tokyo area.  They are taking the action just because the worst case scenario cannot be denied flatly.  Please do not think that the worst may happen.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I have to thank everyone for the input, this certainly was a great array of opinions, from "are you out of your mind?" to "I don't see what the problem is".  I surely have better tools now to talk with my niece and a slightly different perspective about the issue.


----------



## radmoo (Mar 22, 2011)

You might suggest that they chat with a travel agent in the US to see whom they should contact in Japan if they need assistance.  Perhaps some perspective from uninvolved adult(s) might shed an entirely different light on this matter.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 22, 2011)

and i would recommend the flyertalk japan forum as a reliable source of information from locals (in tokyo etc) and business travelers.


----------



## ada903 (Mar 22, 2011)

Will do! Thanks for the tip!



Kagehitokiri2 said:


> and i would recommend the flyertalk japan forum as a reliable source of information from locals (in tokyo etc) and business travelers.


----------



## Barbeque (Mar 22, 2011)

The food and water supply may not be safe in Japan from the radiation.  The nuclear power plants may still present challenges.  Milk may be particulary hazardous. and they have found radiation on spinach.  They could have negative consequences for many years.   Plus with flooding and widespread power outages sanitation probably may not be up par.   THere are lots of dead bodies that may not have been recovered. There are still over 10,000 people missing.  Disease could become a major factor.   They should stay away until the situation stabilizes.  Here locally we saw on the news where a military wife from the US came home with the kids and had to leave the military husband there working.  The pets had to stay too. 
They should use some common sense and postpone the trip or go to a different destinaation.

Here is a link about what the World Health Organization has said
http://www.speroforum.com/a/50605/WHO-Contamination-From-Fukushima-Worse-Than-Thought


----------



## radmoo (Apr 1, 2011)

ada903 said:


> The whole family is upset, my 21-year old niece had planned a leisure trip to Tokyo starting at the end of March, and she still plans to go... it's mostly her boyfriend, she will follow him anywhere, and he is brainless in my opinion.  What could I possibly tell her to convince her to postpone this trip without hurting her feelings?  How much danger are they exposing themselves to?  I know Tokyo is only partly functional, with possible food shortages, and transportation problems.. and then the danger of radiation.




Just wondering if you've had any word from your niece


----------



## ada903 (Apr 1, 2011)

They are there now and according to the facebook posts they are biking through Japan having a great time...


----------



## Patri (Apr 1, 2011)

Have her report back in a couple years on her health.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2011)

Patri said:


> Have her report back in a couple years on her health.



I also wonder what kind of resources tourists to Japan are pulling from the Japanese people?


----------



## ada903 (Apr 1, 2011)

What can I say, I did my best to convince them otherwise without being rude or pushy.  I can only hope that they will have a great time and no travel or health issues!


----------



## ondeadlin (Apr 1, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I can only hope that they will have a great time and no travel or health issues!



Great answer, Ada. 

Here, here.


----------



## pranas (Apr 1, 2011)

This will be quite as story to tell her children.


----------



## Kal (Apr 2, 2011)

ondeadlin said:


> Great answer, Ada.
> 
> Here, here.


 
Yes...."come sit on mommy's lap and I'll tell you why you have 3 ears"


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 2, 2011)

"Kids are like horses, you can take them to the water, but you can't make them drink"


----------



## ada903 (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess they have to learn on their own, from their own mistakes!


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 2, 2011)

ada903 said:


> I guess they have to learn on their own, from their own mistakes!



It is far from certain that they made a mistake.  I wish them the best of luck.  There is no point worrying now.  It is done. Worry will change nothing. Life is a crap shoot at best.  They are not flying Southwest.  That is a good thing.  Many others will be flying that airline which has proven safety issues because they have already booked non-refundable flights.  Most, if not all will survive the flights.  That is life.  Enjoy it and do the best you can. That is advice for everyone.  Something is killing all of us all the time.  There is no point in worrying about what is already done or what may or may not come to pass.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 2, 2011)

She's 21.  I would tell her calmly why I think it is a bad idea, then butt out.

George


----------



## Luanne (Apr 2, 2011)

I do not know the extent of the damage throughout Japan and don't know how "safe" or "unsafe" it is.  I looked at this as the travelers being incredibly selfish, wanting to go on this trip when there is such widespread devastation.  To me it would be like someone wanting to visit New Orleans right after Katrina, just so they could say they'd been there.  

It could be that the travelers are in an area where there was no destruction and they are welcoming tourists.  But, if it were me (and of course it's not) I would have changed my plans.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 2, 2011)

That is exactly what I did.



bogey21 said:


> She's 21.  I would tell her calmly why I think it is a bad idea, then butt out.
> 
> George


----------



## CatLovers (Apr 3, 2011)

*Well said!*



pgnewarkboy said:


> It is far from certain that they made a mistake.  I wish them the best of luck.  There is no point worrying now.  It is done. Worry will change nothing. Life is a crap shoot at best.  They are not flying Southwest.  That is a good thing.  Many others will be flying that airline which has proven safety issues because they have already booked non-refundable flights.  Most, if not all will survive the flights.  That is life.  Enjoy it and do the best you can. That is advice for everyone.  Something is killing all of us all the time.  There is no point in worrying about what is already done or what may or may not come to pass.



Well put! Bravo!


----------



## Maverick1963 (Apr 3, 2011)

Ada, I do not say our daily life is normal.  And the nuclear power plant problems are yet to be solved.  But there is no immediate risk in Tokyo and the initial panicky atmosphere has gone away.  While there IS uncertainty, we are trying to live a usual life.  If I see foreign travelers here, personally I do not feel any issue and I want them to spend $$ for our economy.  Your niece should be fine.  Maybe she will tell you everything is okay, but your concerns were legitimate.  You could tell her that a Japanese shared them with you.


----------



## ada903 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing - it sounds like they are indeed doing fine. The family still worries about them and we'll feel better when they get back.




Maverick1963 said:


> Ada, I do not say our daily life is normal.  And the nuclear power plant problems are yet to be solved.  But there is no immediate risk in Tokyo and the initial panicky atmosphere has gone away.  While there IS uncertainty, we are trying to live a usual life.  If I see foreign travelers here, personally I do not feel any issue and I want them to spend $$ for our economy.  Your niece should be fine.  Maybe she will tell you everything is okay, but your concerns were legitimate.  You could tell her that a Japanese shared them with you.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 17, 2011)

Are they back yet?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 19, 2011)

pgnewarkboy said:


> It is far from certain that they made a mistake.  I wish them the best of luck.  There is no point worrying now.  It is done. Worry will change nothing. Life is a crap shoot at best.  They are not flying Southwest.  That is a good thing.  Many others will be flying that airline which has proven safety issues because they have already booked non-refundable flights.  Most, if not all will survive the flights.  That is life.  Enjoy it and do the best you can. That is advice for everyone.  Something is killing all of us all the time.  There is no point in worrying about what is already done or what may or may not come to pass.



Well said!  I agree 100%!

If I were in their position, I probably would've gone also although that would be a moot point since my wife would've certainly canceled.  You will probably pick up more radiation just from the flight over there then actually being on the ground there.

How many people here would jump into a CT scan at the first hint of a headache?  Well, the radiation you would receive from that CT scan is probably far greater then what you would receive on the ground in Tokyo or other parts of Japan greater then 50 miles from the stricken plant.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 19, 2011)

Clemson Fan said:


> How many people here would jump into a CT scan at the first hint of a headache?  Well, the radiation you would receive from that CT scan is probably far greater then what you would receive on the ground in Tokyo or other parts of Japan greater then 50 miles from the stricken plant.


actually i believe (some kind of scan - xray/ct/mri) is many times greater than what was at 1.5km from plant...


----------



## Maverick1963 (Apr 22, 2011)

You can see a radiological assessment by US dept of Energy.
http://blog.energy.gov/content/situation-japan


----------

